# Favorite Dairy Recipes



## Rasputin (Mar 18, 2012)

Well this is one of my favorite topic....DAIRY!
I looooove dairy products of almost all kinds because I was in a culture that loves them. It is a regular and common thing to see plain yogurt on the table besides a spicy dish, or as a breakfast. In this Thread I wanted to post my favorite Dairy recipe. I don't think it has a name but my family uses it everyday. I am currently eating it now. Lolz

Breakfast yogurt-

Take out a cold container of yogurt, (plain or flavored) and take out a cucumber or fruit. Slice said fruit, (like a cucumber for example) into thin or thick slices depending on your taste. And at this point.....just plop as much yogurt as you want in a small bowl for one and put the cucumber slices on to and eat with a spoon! It taste lovely in my opinion....but people have different taste and they might find it weird. But it's like....the yogurt is the main thing and then the fruit of all kinds will be in it, like a yogurt fruit salad.


Lunch yogurt-

this can be the same as the breakfast one or like the one my mother makes. My mother would of taken out grapes (green or red) and place them in a bowl with hot water and pepper flakes. The liquid and the grapes would of cooled down my lunch times. Then again the yogurt and bowls will of been pulled out and she would put the spicy little grapes in the yogurt. This was like the main point of the lunch, with some type of bean dish to the side and some dark leafy greens or chapattis. Or sometimes (lol most times) it will be roasted/spiced cashews.

Dinner yogurt-

THE SAME AS THE BREAKFAST. lolz, the yogurt for the dinner part is to coll down the spice from the main dishes in the dinner. Some times we would have plain yogurt with this or a veggie in it.But the fruit is saved for the lunch or breakfast. The only thing we mostly put in the dinner yogurt are nuts. Most commonly roasted cashews. 


Another dairy dish I love is cottage cheese with chopped peach. I don't like to use ripe peaches with it because it will overtake the flavor of the cottage cheese. A northerner friend got me into that snack and I have loved it just like my yogurts.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 18, 2012)

Favorite savory dairy for me would be cheese of all kinds. Cheese can be served as part of dessert, but homemade ice cream is what I think of as a dairy dessert. Ice cream can also be savory too! LOL


----------



## Addie (Mar 18, 2012)

Cheese and chowders for me. I have to keep my chunks of Parm and Romano cheeses at the back of the fridge. Otherwise every time I opened the fridge door, I would be taking it out and cutting on a piece. And for chowders, no matter how much I make, there is never enough for leftovers for the next day. I just can't stop eating it. I love the broth of chowders.


----------



## Power-Append (Mar 18, 2012)

Milk and cheese and butter, These are my favorite dairy products


----------



## Addie (Mar 18, 2012)

Give me a stick of Cabot's butter and a popsicle stick stuck in the bottom and I can eat it like a popsicle. I would put butter on bacon and salt pork if I didn't even know it was overkill.


----------



## Vanitas (Mar 18, 2012)

I love cheese - any kind. I would have no problem eating an entire brick of cheese like a chocolate bar


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 19, 2012)

The Mediterranean Triology: an international cheese platter, of goat, sheep and smoked cow varieties and blends, crusty rustic warm bread, and a good bottle of wine ...

Good post. 
Margi.


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 19, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> The Mediterranean Triology: an international cheese platter, of goat, sheep and smoked cow varieties and blends, crusty rustic warm bread, and a good bottle of wine ...
> 
> Good post.
> Margi.



Sounds like dinner to me. Some tart grapes, and some pear, just to cut the richness, and I am good to go.


----------



## Siegal (Mar 19, 2012)

since I discovered labneh last year I am obsessed. I put it on everything or just eat it the traditional way with pita, olive oil, and sumace....yummm


----------



## taxlady (Mar 19, 2012)

I like to add fine herbes and a pinch of salt to homemade quark. It makes a very nice spread for bread or crackers. It tastes a lot like Boursin.

It is also very good with chopped walnuts or pecans and chopped olives. I have always used the green olives stuffed with pimento, but I want to try with black ones sometime, most likely Kalamata olives.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 19, 2012)

True ... fresh grapes, pear and / or Granny Smith ... yes ... to cleanse palate ...
Thanks for posting too.
Margi.


----------

